# Doesn't show Intel graphics specs



## Anusha (Jul 16, 2011)

This is on ASRock Z68 Extreme 4, Virtu installed. 
Running a HD5870 as the main GPU. 





Also, wouldn't it be nice to have to choose default GPU? GPU-Z always shows the Intel chip on load, and it doesn't show anything useful either!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 16, 2011)

probably because due to viru installed you Are using the intels gpu at that time, due to the power saveing features of virtu switching the 5870 off when not needed


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2011)

intel support in gpuz is REALLY limited

i have tried numerous times getting any kind of support from intel, the responses ranged from: no response, are we interested in this?, let me get back to you, this is important to us?, i have the information for you on my desktop ... but nothing ever came out of it


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2011)

Anusha said:


> Also, wouldn't it be nice to have to choose default GPU?



how about gpuz remembers the last gpu to be selected and automagically selects that at next startup?


----------



## Anusha (Jul 16, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> probably because due to viru installed you Are using the intels gpu at that time, due to the power saveing features of virtu switching the 5870 off when not needed


of course that is the whole point of getting an Z68 board.

even when turn off Virtu, the first graphics card listed it intel.
but that is not the big problem. i can somehow select the ati card from the drop down box. the problem is, intel specs aren't shown. for example, the GPU runs at 850MHz when idle and i have slightly overclocked it to 1.5GHz. CPU-Z shows this correctly. GPU-Z shows nothing at all. 

i wonder if this problem is there even with H67 or on Z68 without a discreet GPU installed. 

it is a bug. i am just reporting it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 16, 2011)

Anusha said:


> it is a bug. i am just reporting it.




sorry dude missunderstood


----------



## Anusha (Jul 16, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> intel support in gpuz is REALLY limited
> 
> i have tried numerous times getting any kind of support from intel, the responses ranged from: no response, are we interested in this?, let me get back to you, this is important to us?, i have the information for you on my desktop ... but nothing ever came out of it


sorry to hear about that Wizz. it's not your fault. maybe you should put a watermark on its page saying Classified. XD



W1zzard said:


> how about gpuz remembers the last gpu to be selected and automagically selects that at next startup?


excellent. that should do.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 16, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> how about gpuz remembers the last gpu to be selected and automagically selects that at next startup?



that wouldnt even need to be an option as it makes sense that you mostly look at the one gpu anyway so it should maybe automatically do that


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> that wouldnt even need to be an option as it makes sense that you mostly look at the one gpu anyway so it should maybe automatically do that



it wont be an option, as you say that should be the default behaviour, i just never thought about it


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 16, 2011)

good stuff id never thoguht bout it either tho and ive a gt240 and 5870 in same pc


----------

